# question on mals



## wayne lundeen (Dec 18, 2007)

i will give every one a short sumary of where i am right now... my dog that i have been training in sch for the last year or so will more than likely have to be put down due to Hip displasia. as soon as i noticed sighns of it i got X rays and have done everything possible to try and prevent further damage. unfortunatly It is getting worse and worse. 

my breed of choice are APBT, but i am now in the position that i must rent instead of own a house. having a APBT and renting do not go together lol. no one in my area will rent to anyone that has anything that even looks like a "pit bull"

I've been interested in mals since i got involved with schutzhund, i like there drive and size. and love the versatility of the breed.

Ok now finally my question, what should i expect owning and handling one of these dogs. i have no clue what there temperment is off the feild as i have only been around mals on the feild. what kind of house dogs are they? mals seem just as contemt to be in there as they would laying by your feet. i definitly want to learn more before jumping into anything.


----------



## Christian Watts (Feb 17, 2008)

This is a great question and seems like good people to ask. I'm more of a Bully breed guy myself but have been more and more interested in Mals as well. My exposure has been very limited, so I look forward to learning as well.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had and know quite a few that are great house dogs. Some not so good, but think these dogs did not have as much time in the house at an early age.

I think if you got a pup as a Only dog there is no reason it couldn't be as good a companion/house dog as any other breed.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

That question just gives me a headache, I can't imagine my part mal dog as a house dog and the only time he would lay at my feet would be if I snuck up on him sleeping and put them there.


----------



## wayne lundeen (Dec 18, 2007)

what are there temperments like? I am used to dogs that are extremly people oriented.. to the point that i would even say needey. i can honestly say if anyone came into my house while i was gone he not only would let them come in but would also leave with them. How do mals normally great a stranger? I've read that malinois are normally ok with children but there herding instinct may take over. any and all information and experience with the breed would be be very appreciated.


wayne


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

malinois.com - Lots of info


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

My mal is an awesome house dog. He has been raised in the house with my other dogs since he came home with me at nine weeks old. Never crated and he is home all day while I work. Very snuggly and sleeps on the bed. 

He has some drive, and I am training for schutzhund, but he will never be top class at the sport. Would that be different if he was not treated so much like a pet (and I was a more experienced handler), or is that genetics and temperment? Hard to say.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I have 2 Mals (3 year old female and 10 month old male) and a Mal/GSD (3 year old male). As for in the house, they're like pretty typical for their type of dog: exercise them well mentally and physically and the majority will be fine once they're mature. Until then...well...they're not the type that can go unsupervised. My two males are not super affectionate, but they're not super aloof either. My female is very affectionate and will follow you around the house. The GSD cross is much more vocal than the two purebreds in terms of "talking" as only shepherds can do, but the two Mals groan more. My pup is fairly barky and the other two are not. 

When the doorbell rings, my older male will usually put on quite the show, but I doubt would be inclined to bite. He also likes to crowd visitors who come in but settles after a few minutes. My female is quieter, but I brought a friend over once who entered in through the garage about 1 minute after I had as she was putting something in my garage and they had not been introduced. She probably would have bitten her if I hadn't intervened. The pup jumped up and bit my brother as only Malinois puppies can O when he came over from St. Louis without me introducing him to the pup first. So basically, they're both pretty sharp and alert, but they are generally very good when formally introduced. The female is a certified therapy dog. The pup is surprisingly gentle and calm around older people and people in wheelchairs. He may be a good prospect too. You just have to be introduced first. ;-)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I can't imagine my part mal dog as a house dog and the only time he would lay at my feet would be if I snuck up on him sleeping and put them there.


:lol: :lol: 

I would suggest doing a lot of research on the breed as well as taking advice from this forum. I love mine, but they will eat your furniture if not properly exercised both physically and mentally, and it does not matter how old they are......
Mals are a wild ride.....:grin:


----------



## wayne lundeen (Dec 18, 2007)

exercise is no problem, i am a very active person ( run 3 to 6 miles a day) i also have a converted e mill that i use for my other dogs. i have been researching the breed online but i enjoy hearing directly from owners. thank you to everyone for all of your input


wayne


----------



## wayne lundeen (Dec 18, 2007)

wayne lundeen said:


> exercise is no problem, i am a very active person ( run 3 to 6 miles a day) i also have a converted e mill that i use for my other dogs. i have been researching the breed online but i enjoy hearing directly from owners. thank you to everyone for all of your input. i have and will continue talking to people in my schH club about what i should expect and anticiapte on dealing with when owning this breed. Considering i have no clue on there peds or bloodlines i will more than likely have someone in my schh club pick me out a dog... hell i dont even know how much these dogs cost lol


----------



## Ryan Hassell (Nov 29, 2007)

I will tell you, if my mal doesn't get enough exercise, he can be an extreme handful when in the house. Also, until he was about 12 months old, he was what i like to call a "chronic ass biter". But, with the necessary physical and mental stimulation, malinois' can be great house dogs.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

wayne lundeen said:


> what are there temperments like? I am used to dogs that are extremly people oriented.. to the point that i would even say needey. i can honestly say if anyone came into my house while i was gone he not only would let them come in but would also leave with them. How do mals normally great a stranger? I've read that malinois are normally ok with children but there herding instinct may take over. any and all information and experience with the breed would be be very appreciated.


Wayne like any dog, it is what you put in when the dog is young is what you are going to get out. Meaning doing all the ground work to what you want the dog to be. A Malinois is not a wash and wear dog especially when it is young. 

My dog is extremely social as well as her dad. Though her 1/2 brother is not as social and stand offish. The general broad brush statements of those dog breed info websites can be misleading I wouldn't trust them as the gospel. 

Me I did the same thing as you read all the propaganda on the websites etc but it still didn't prepare me for the tasmanian devil on speed of a puppy that I got. That started to mellow at about a year. 

My Mal likes strangers once she is introduced to them. At home she will alert and make a big fuss at the door and alert bark for the mailman and paperboy through the window. When she greets people at the door she will crowd them asserting herself, me I like to place her into a down so she doesn't do that. 

Funny you mention the herding instinct taking over ... When I started herding training with her last year that was the only time she decided to get pushy with my kids, we set her up on a long line with a prong and stopped that in a hurry. Interestingly enough though bitework training did not make her want to boss the kids around. 

As with any dog I would never ever leave my kids who are 7 and 5 alone with her or without close supervision. They will interact with her feed and play with her all supervised. A toy poodle could bite a kid just as easily but a Mal will do a heck of a lot more damage. 

IMHO is all in getting a breeder that understands what you are looking for in a dog. Then getting lucky that the one you get is going to fit with your lifestyle, plus doing the all important groundwork will give you success.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

wayne lundeen said:


> hell i dont even know how much these dogs cost lol


Anywhere from from $1,000-2,000 for a pup. To $10,000-12,000 for a fully trained young adult.


----------



## wayne lundeen (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks geoff. More than likely i will try and co own a 1 to 2 year old mal. i really woiuld prefer to work the dog and be ablle to give it back if i ever wanted.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Though I don't own one A former club member described letting his mal in the house was like letting in a chimpanzee


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

wayne lundeen said:


> i really woiuld prefer to work the dog and be ablle to give it back if i ever wanted.


You should get a goldfish then.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Though I don't own one A former club member described letting his mal in the house was like letting in a chimpanzee


HAHAHAHA...I can relate to this....Little Em was using the curved part of the sectional couch as a berm today running circles around the coffee table.....just having a BLAST while I was standing there with (I am sure of this) the whole "OMG your NUTS dog" look on my face....She finally petered out after about 20 or 30 laps and came and sat in front of me with this "Where's my treat mom, huh,huh,huh?" look chattering her teeth.....

She is a blast. :lol: :lol:


----------



## wayne lundeen (Dec 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You should get a goldfish then.


lol, why? is there something wrong with putting in a ton of work with a dog and deciding to go another direction and find a good working or pet home for the dog?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Wayne, if you put a ton of work into a dog...why would you give it away or sell it when your interest passed? Unless you were a professional trainer who did that sort of thing of green dogs and pups and whatnot, that is...having dogs like that shouldn't be a passing hobby. If you're always looking for upgrades...I'd try a different hobby. Less expensive! 

Incidentally, my Malinois pup was $700 from Kadi from Dantero kennel. Couldn't have asked for more: good or excellent OFAs and CERF, titled French Ring parents, CGCs on both, early neurological stimulation, good toy, ball, food, and hunt drive, a little sharp but stable nerves (probably wouldn't be a Malinois if they aren't just a wee bit sharp), etc. 

Carol, my female does the teeth chattering thing before meals too! You can hear it across the house. The boys don't do it though.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Chimpanzees... Chronic ass biters......... :lol: You guys are funny, but that about sums it up.

Theres alot of different temperaments of Mal's out there. You'll find people who tell you they are the worlds greatest house dog and others who's dogs never stop moving and drive them crazy, either biting their ass or shoving their slobbered up ball in their face to try and play ball.

The best Mal's are the ones who drive you the craziest


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> The best Mal's are the ones who drive you the craziest


Not to constantly be kissing Kadi's butt or anything, but I like her slogan: versatile dogs that will work for you and live with you. Not to say Fawkes hasn't ever driven me crazy or anything... :-\":grin:


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Wayne, it's good that you are doing your research. Most of the Mals I have met are very social and well as far as on the field, IMO, there is no better bang for the buck. I have heard many Mal owners say that they are sometimes a PITA to live with. More often than not lol. I, myself don't think I could own one, but then, I'm a Bully fan myself. 

If not a Mal, what else peaks your interest? There are some great GSDs, and Dutchies are supposed to be in between a GSD & a Mal.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I think the "driving us crazy" stuff is all relative. If you are going from a dog that was perfect in the house, relaxed, and knew how to lie down at your feet all day long till it was time to go out and play, then going to a Mal is like "holy crap doesnt this dog ever stop??". But when you are used to dogs like that, then Mal's really aren't all that bad and the more relaxed calmer lazier dogs seem quite boring.

The real challenge in a Mal vs other hyper breeds like border collies is the dominance and aggression. That all depends on the lines. I saw a really nice 10 month old Mal from FR lines last year. After doing bitework the owner tried to get him in the car n the dog just went nuts challenging the owner refusing to do so. The dog was still young and small and the owner did a great job diffusing the situation without getting bit, but there are things besides the energy level that should be considered. The dogs owner was a dog dealer from Czech, so I doubt he's had the dog long or had much of a bond with the dog, but still, that temperament is there. He will grow up and challenge his new handler one day.


----------



## wayne lundeen (Dec 18, 2007)

a good house dog isint really that big of a deal to me. the thing im more interested in is there temperment. i come from dealing with dogs that show NO humane agression at all. i have never been "challenged" by any dog i have ever owned.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

wayne lundeen said:


> i come from dealing with dogs that show NO humane agression at all. i have never been "challenged" by any dog i have ever owned.



To be honest, I would not start with a Mal then. Not saying ALL of them are like that, but there is always the potential your going to draw the short straw. 

Mals are great and I watched and researched for over a year before taking the plunge....but you have to really make sure it is what you want. 
When I got my first one, there were times that I asked myself, "Holy shit, what have I done?" :lol: :lol: 

Those days are gone though and I have two Mals and a Dutchie.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

wayne lundeen said:


> a good house dog isint really that big of a deal to me. the thing im more interested in is there temperment. i come from dealing with dogs that show NO humane agression at all. i have never been "challenged" by any dog i have ever owned.


Well you better prepare for it. As even the best bred socialized Malinois when in drive 'could' come up the leash at its handler. It's not a smoking gun in my opinion but it comes with the territory and you should prepare yourself mentally for it. 

Owning a Malinois is akin to owning a Ferrari GTO twin turbo. Bouya it is a beautiful car, handles well and is superfast. But when you step on the go pedal prepare to forward and fast, you have to be careful in the corners or else you'll hit the ditch.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> As even the best bred socialized Malinois when in drive 'could' come up the leash at its handler.


Have you seen the Stephen King movie "The Langoliers"? When those furry balls of teeth come over the hill????............


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I think the "driving us crazy" stuff is all relative. If you are going from a dog that was perfect in the house, relaxed, and knew how to lie down at your feet all day long till it was time to go out and play, then going to a Mal is like "holy crap doesnt this dog ever stop??". But when you are used to dogs like that, then Mal's really aren't all that bad and the more relaxed calmer lazier dogs seem quite boring.


I think Mike hit the nail on the head with this. I consider my Mali's good house dogs. But I can see how they might drive someone else crazy, I know when my parents come to visit they look at me like I'm nuts. But they are used to the type of dog who lays on a dog bed all day, goes for a walk, and maybe plays a little fetch in the yard. Just having dogs that will get up and follow you from room to room, or bring you toys trying to engage you in play is "to much" for them. 

As far as temperaments go, you name it, you can pretty much find it in a Malinois. You want a super handler hard dog, they are out there. A very handler soft dog, they are out there also. Even handler aggressive dogs. Grip is your thing, there are lines bred for that. High flying body slamming dogs are your thing, there are lines bred for that. Big, small, insane prey, high defense, social, anti-social, you name it someone probably has it.

Generally when someone is looking at the breed I suggest they find out if there are going to be an FR trials in their area. 95% of the entries will be Malinois, so it's a good place to see a lot of different Mali's, probably from various lines. PSA and Sch also have a fair number competing, but not as many percentage wise as FR. Start taking notes on which dogs you like, and which ones you don't like, and soon you'll see a trend. Maybe not a specific bloodline, but at least a certain type of dog.


----------

